# Hose in Gas locker



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I feel that I am the only person not to know the answer and as I have seen it in other photos while searching the forum I still have no idea. So after all that here is the question: :? 

What is the purpose of the hose that is located in the Hymer Gas locker that is large double ended and is held by clips but not connected to anything?

I am guessing it is to do with air circulation or something like that but really don't know.

Regards, Robin


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

waste water hose. tony


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi there, One end goes on your waste water out-let and the other end down an appropriate drain :lol: 
Wendy


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks both of you, see I knew it was simple just hadn't found the one line on page 173 of the 256 page manual, lol

" The waste water hose (standard) is in the gas bottle compartment and can be put on the drain pipe as an extension."  

Funny the first time we emptied it at a site I thought it was a bit hit and miss getting the pipe over such a small area, an extension hose would be a good idea! :lol:  :lol: 

Robin


----------

